# Forum Other Languages Romance languages  А как же Румынский язык?

## carartem02

Румынский язык тоже Романшский язык, почему его тут нету?

----------


## Lampada

> Румынский язык тоже Романшский язык, почему его тут нету?

 Есть раздел:  All other languages

----------


## christo_tamarin

Румынский язык не совсем романский, видимо, как и болгарский язык не совсем славянский, и поэтому оба в разделе "All other languages".  ::

----------


## carartem02

Значит википедия врет?

----------

